# Recent Bangle Builds



## BangleGuy

I am finally getting back into the shop and making bangles :biggrin: and I made this two-tone Amboyna Burl bangle, an Indian Rosewood bangle and a black PR cast Box Elder Burl that was super punky.  These are set over stainless steel cores, woman's size 8. Thanks for looking.

Eric


----------



## Charlie_W

Beautiful!


----------



## Tom T

Wow, love the wood, it really pops.  they are very rich looking. Nice as always. 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## LandfillLumber

How big a blank do you start with?What re the widths of these bangles?Beautiful work sir,Victor


----------



## Bezdomni

Those look terrific.  I've got a few pieces of koa coming back from Hawaii with a buddy.  Have you ever used koa for a bangle and, if so, how did it turn out?  Not every piece of koa is figured, of course, but the wood takes a nice finish.

Well done.  Your bangles are still on my wish list.

Chuck


----------



## Fishinbo

Awesome bangles! Very nice combination with the beautiful wood and the steel, wife could wear them forever.


----------



## BangleGuy

LandfillLumber said:


> How big a blank do you start with?What re the widths of these bangles?Beautiful work sir,Victor



Thanks Victor.  I start with a 4" x 4" x 1" block and cut out the bangle blank.  I then dry and stabilize the wood. At this point the blank is around 3 1/4" OD x 2 1/4" ID. The finished wood width is 0.61", but I am working on a 'wide' version that will have a .75" wood width. I have an advertisement in the classifieds if you want to learn more.  Thanks!


----------



## BangleGuy

Bezdomni said:


> Those look terrific.  I've got a few pieces of koa coming back from Hawaii with a buddy.  Have you ever used koa for a bangle and, if so, how did it turn out?  Not every piece of koa is figured, of course, but the wood takes a nice finish.
> 
> Well done.  Your bangles are still on my wish list.
> 
> Chuck



Thanks!   I have a few blocks of 'curly' Koa that have slight curl. Without the curl, Koa seems to look a little like walnut, and I haven't made a bangle from the blanks because I honestly have a lot better looking wood  Right now I am casting Red Mallee burl caps in alumilite resin... Now those are really sweet!  I hope to make a cast RM bangle next weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## dozer

Those look great. I really like the Amboyna Burl one.


----------

